# Rear Deck Spoiler for 325i DIY?



## tanev (Mar 17, 2005)

Has anybody installed a rear deck spoiler on a 325i? Is it DIY? What additional parts do I need? Also, does anybody know whether I can get it in BlueSteel Metallic color?
Thanks,
Peter


----------



## LDV330i (May 24, 2003)

Which spoiler are you talking about?



















The lip spoiler is a DIY since it is just attached with an adhesive. The other one may require some drilling. (I personally do not care for the look of the large spoiler :thumbdwn: )
These spoilers can be bought pre-painted from Bavarian Auto. Look in the Aerodynamics tab.


----------

